# Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora.



## Krot12 (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage an an die Leute die diese wasserkühlung besitzen. Es hat ja ein Sichtfenster wo man bisschen reinschauen kann, sieht man da irgendwelche Bewegung? Bei mir bewegt sich nichts. Sehe Foto


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2022)

Wasser im Kreislauf sieht man nicht. Ich sehe das Wasser bei mir nur beim Befüllen fließen, weil dabei noch Luft enthalten ist. Sobald mein Loop komplett voll ist, sehe ich nichts mehr. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch bei mir ein Rädchen mit verbaut und auch noch einen Durchflusssensor, damit ich den Durchfluss sehen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krot12 (27. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, es ist meine erste Wasserkühlung, gibt es den Durchflusssensor auch für die AIOs ?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2022)

Normalerweise nicht, in deinem Fall würde aber ein Umbau möglich sein.

Eine Eisbäre ist im Grunde eine vormontierte custom Wakü. Bei dir sind alle Schläuche geschraubt und so habe ich sogar mal eine Eisbäre mit einem Temperatursensor ausgestattet. Dazu musste ich nur den kurzen Schlauch vom Radiator abschrauben, einen Temperatursensor als Durchfluss draufschrauben und darauf wieder den Schlauch. Mit einem Quadro als Lüftersteuerung war es dann möglich, Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu lassen und auch die Wassertemperatur auszulesen.

Auf dieselbe Weise könnte auch ein Durchflusssensor mit integriert werden.

Bitte aber nicht im eingebautem Zustand umbauen, sondern den Radiator ausbauen und auf dem Tisch umbauen. Dazu einfach den Radiator mit den Anschlüssen nach oben auf dem Tisch stellen, denn dann läuft nur etwas Wasser aus dem kurzen Schlauch aus. Über die Schnellkupplung lässt sich später mit einer kleinen Spritze wieder destilliertes Wasser auffüllen.

Falls du umbauen möchtest, kann ich dir detailliert beschreiben, was du alles dazu brauchst.


----------

